

Ask YC: Your Favorite RSS Feeds - robmnl

Could you share some really good feeds you have with me? Science, technology, design, green technologies, and even stuff that completely out of all these categories.<p>What are your favorite RSS feeds that you read daily?<p>Here's some of mine:<p>* slashdot
* macrumors
* airfarwatchdog for my city
* steve dekorte
* del.icio.us/popular
* CSS remix
* FaveUP
* pain and glory in the IT world
* Coding Horror
======
dskhatri
venturebeat * nytimes * slashdot * technologyreview * ft * gigaom * techcrunch
* robots.net

